# The Please Dont Ever Buy this accessory thread.



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Someone needs some cultural diversity lessons....


----------



## pntballer925 (Feb 27, 2011)

lmao. the world best premium vehicle. if it was just plain black, i would get them. i hate the plastic on the c pillar. it should be glass like every other car


----------



## kevin1214 (Feb 26, 2011)

it reminds me of that one product where place it over the roof to make it look like you have a moon roof sun roof whatever HAHA... LOL i know a guy that has that C-pillar thingy haha was funny.. but it kinda makes the car look like you have a window... still funny i think


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...or, how about "imitation" Buick "port-holes" for ANY car?


----------



## pntballer925 (Feb 27, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...or, how about "imitation" Buick "port-holes" for ANY car?


ohhhh myyy godddd... saw those on a mustang the other day! i was like wtf?!? i hate those things with a passion


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...everything "*bad*" is "*badder*"_again!_


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

Yeah theres a gazillion pep boys autozone addon pieces that fit any car that I think are bad taste. However in this case I was thinking of focusing on Cruze specific items that are on the near side of WTF. 

Also i wonder if anybody has bought one of these grilles from asia only to find out that they will literally have to take a saw to their front bumper to make it fit  

Chevy Holden Cruze Urethane Shock Absorbing Car Buffer - eBay (item 260593028598 end time Mar-23-11 00:31:19 PDT)

the english translation on this one is pretty priceless. 

" It is obviously reduce the shock of the chassis, enhance the comfortableness while driving, diminish the noise remarkably, enables to drive happier."


----------



## kevin1214 (Feb 26, 2011)

... what can i say... i major in english to korean and to korean and english translations... literal translation is a pain in the butt ^_^


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

gfxdave99 said:


> Yeah theres a gazillion pep boys autozone addon pieces that fit any car that I think are bad taste. However in this case I was thinking of focusing on Cruze specific items that are on the near side of WTF.
> 
> Also i wonder if anybody has bought one of these grilles from asia only to find out that they will literally have to take a saw to their front bumper to make it fit
> 
> ...


My favorite..."...enables to drive happier."


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...or, how about "imitation" Buick "port-holes" for ANY car?


 Those are very popular with a certain "crowd" around here!


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...for *nautical 'equity'* they really need to be named: "*Port* & *Starboard* holes" (ha,ha).


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

*Buick Portholes...*



70AARCUDA said:


> ...or, how about "imitation" Buick "port-holes" for ANY car?


IIRC, They were called "*Cruizilator VentaPorts*" Dad was a Buick man. There was always a Duece and a Quarter or a Park Avenue in our garage. 

Jim


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

Here is another entry from todays latest cruze postings on ebay

Chevy Cruze,Epica,Captiva- muffler BLACK - eBay (item 190515872686 end time Apr-23-11 03:05:18 PDT)

yes thats right, stick on tailpipes


----------



## xuanie (Mar 23, 2011)

its funny they blocked out the license plate for 1 pic and totally forgot the other pic. haha.


----------

